# RTF Handler's Caps are In... Are you interested?



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Special Thanks are in order to David Carrington, a good friend to myself and RTF at Avery Sporting Dogs.

David had put this project together quite a while ago. I've had these in my possession for several weeks. It is a cooperative effort in cooperation with Avery Sporting Dog and RTF.

I'm still figuring out the best way to distribute these to folks who are interested. The inventory is already here. I'm just running this poll to get an idea of how many folks would be interested in buying one and having it shipped. The response will gauge how I do this, if at all. 

A few folks already have one, as I've taken a few to some recent events. 

Please feel free to click a poll option, if you care to. No obligation here...just a rough gauge of interest.

Price would be $12.50 per cap, plus shipping and handling. If there's enough response, I'll likely set up a "buy it now" link E-bay style with a PayPal option.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

I voted with the "other and comment" button. 

Here is my comment: Would buy one if it came in a ladies, smaller, more fitted type of style. The style shown makes a gal's head and face look too big for my taste.

Jen


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wide Brim - especially for guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got enough hats, but what the heck, there's always room for another one.


----------



## Kirk Major (Apr 12, 2012)

I would not want people to confuse me with an ATF officer. I do like the colors, the font could be a bit misleading to the folks in my neighborhood though.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

Brother Chris, Hook me up!

Wally


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

RTF on the front, without stating what it is, may be confusing to others. Not sure if this matters or not. Personally I think it is a great design and color too, will take other colors as well! JB


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Are they made in the US?

JS


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice looking hats, especially like the white lining for handling!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris where do you sign up to pay? I want one NOW !!


----------



## ncduckdogs (Mar 13, 2006)

Love the back of hat with "website" and Avery Sporting Dog logo.
Maybe put the letters "RTF" on one side just above ear.
Spell out Retriever Training Forum on front of cap. Maybe in an arc. Fancy up the text/font.

I agree with the other post to plain on front and could be confusing to some that are not familar with our sport.

Just some thoughts


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I have to have one!

do they come in Pink


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Yes please....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gooser, like Henry Ford said, you can have any color you like, as long as it is black.

J.S. the handers' caps were not made in the USA. I don't know if I own a cap made in the last several years that was made in our country. I did vote today..... 

The caps are already made and are as they appear in the pictures. Alterations won't be made.

JHenion, I did have a petite and lovely lady try one a few weeks ago and it was indeed a bit too big for her. 

I don't know yet how the distribution will be done. I'm using this poll to gauge interest. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fun! Sign me up.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Pink would be cool...I must be sick, agreeing with Gooser <sigh>


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

They look nice but no thanks. I am VERY superstitious in regards to hats when I am trialing - I would never dare to run with a different hat! I am still debating whether to retire my hat from the Canadian National or see if it will be lucky for weekend trials!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> They look nice but no thanks. I am VERY superstitious in regards to hats when I am trialing - I would never dare to run with a different hat! I am still debating whether to retire my hat from the Canadian National or see if it will be lucky for weekend trials!


Better a hat than undies.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Great. Love the look! Count me in!!!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd prefer an RTF t-shirt....but I realize you aren't in the clothing business.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Labs R Us said:


> I'd prefer an RTF t-shirt....but I realize you aren't in the clothing business.



I've heard that camo 5 gallon "Handlers Buckets" with a logo have been on the "wish list" for a while too.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Like to see a camo version, Chris. I'd buy a camo'd cap.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Very cool!!! Can't wait to get mine  

Thanks, Chris


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> I have to have one!
> 
> do they come in Pink


I'm. With Gooser. Gotta have one. I'll stick with black though. I'm a just a little queer for hats 
Sorry gooser. I bet you'll look good in the pink one though. Maybe another bubble pic with it on?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Better a hat than undies.


As long as they are blue, any undies will do!!


----------



## Schmersal (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't have to many hats, unless you ask my wife!;-)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I want mine now! And I personally love the RTF logo, black color and all wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Chris send me 3 !!!!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I voted yes.

I am guessing you will sell out, and will then get some of the other options, like camo, pink, dark green, etc.

I personally don't care for white linings, but, only cause it ends up brown rimmed, and a thumb area out on the bill.... Just a dirty old man, I guess...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kirk Major said:


> I would not want people to confuse me with an ATF officer. I do like the colors, the font could be a bit misleading to the folks in my neighborhood though.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?78156-RTF-Hat!!&highlight=hat

I have credited Stan B, aka "Road Kill" with the idea for the hat design. Now that I go back and re-read the thread, I realize I may have been off a little.

The fact is that this handler's cap was indeed an artistic interpretation of a hat that may somewhat resemble that of another institution not known for retrievers.

I'd suggest NOT wearing an RTF hat into a late night party in an area not populated with retriever folk....

It looks like if the response is serious, I may need to ask David to make me another run of caps!


Chris


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Put me in for one.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

PhilBernardi said:


> Like to see a camo version, Chris. I'd buy a camo'd cap.



Black IS camo, ask any AKC hunt test handler 

I kill me


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I have credited Stan B, aka "Road Kill" with the idea for the hat design. Now that I go back and re-read the thread, I realize I may have been off a little.


I think it is very nice
I would wear one ;-)


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I like it and would buy one, but I would prefer a Visor over the hat.
I wear Avery visor's all the time, cooler on the head.
Just sayin

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, I am all for a hat but agree that somehow the word retriever training needs to be spelled out on front


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Chris,

It looks to me like you could start a small clothing line on here...Hats, visors, shirts, buckets(lol), etc,.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

Count me in for one!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Better a hat than undies.


Who wears underwear?

/paul


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I'd suggest NOT wearing an RTF hat into a late night party in an area not populated with retriever folk....Chris


Funny story,
One morning a couple seasons ago I went to the Feral Access on Jersey st. in Addison. Just up the road from Bovien’s Gully, for those of you who come to our tests up here. It was very early and I was putting my canoe in to go after resident Canadians in Dead Creak. So I pull in and the local farm boys and girls are still drinking beer around a bonfire. I was just going to go about my task, but you all know what I look like. Well the children thought I was ether a Game Warden or State Police Officer and scattered like bunnies! The goose hunting was very poor that morning but I went home with more than a half of a keg of bier, an aluminum washtub (had ice and keg in it) and a nice midsize husqvarna chain saw. One of my better mornings at Feral Access.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Who wears underwear?
> 
> /paul


Those that don't need the help of gravity.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Jerry will want one in yellow! He thinks yellow is purty for some reason. I like me hats like my dogs BLACK
I'll take one!


Jerry Beil said:


> Count me in for one!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

If everyone who clicked the interested button actually orders, I'm totally sold out!

David told me he thought I should have more made!

Thanks for responding everyone. I'll get the best distribution approach sorted out.

Chris


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris and I wore these hats last night, this is the response we got.






We actually said, "no ma'am, we have retreivers!"


Of course the names have been changed to protect the innocent.......if there are any!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought it was this clip....

No soup with this hat.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Stan, 

Nice! Classic!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Chris, it all looks good put me down for 2.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

More like this Stan...


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I have enough hats but maybe a RTF Cape.


----------



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jhenion said:


> I voted with the "other and comment" button.
> 
> Here is my comment: Would buy one if it came in a ladies, smaller, more fitted type of style. The style shown makes a gal's head and face look too big for my taste.
> 
> Jen


I agree. A ladies fit would be very nice.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> I have enough hats but maybe a RTF Cape.


Great idea!! Of course Gooser would want his in pink!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

since everybody else is putting in their suggestions, camo flex fit for me please!! 

i gots a big head and am uncomfortable with people seeing a little nub sticking out of the back of my hats!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Hells Canyon said:


> I agree. A ladies fit would be very nice.


If it is anything like the hats you get at NRC/NARC, they will be a ladies fit. Those hats run small.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> Great idea!! Of course Gooser would want his in pink!


+

And make in pick camo to match his thong, oooohhhhh bad image, delet, delete.......:razz:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> +
> 
> And make in pick camo to match his thong, oooohhhhh bad image, delet, delete.......:razz:


I have to ask - how do you know what color his thong is? It's bad enough you know he wears one!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

No interest at all. Needs to at least have a dog on it. The letters mean nothing without a dog.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> No interest at all. Needs to at least have a dog on it. The letters mean nothing without a dog.


Wear it backwards?


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> I have to ask - how do you know what color his thong is? It's bad enough you know he wears one!


You've seen him wearin' his trousers down to the bottom of his arse, and he is a flasher I tell ya', way too proud of himself and his choise of drawers. ;-)

Sorry Mike this is way too easy and fun.........


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> No interest at all. Needs to at least have a dog on it. The letters mean nothing without a dog.


It has a black lab on it, you just can't tell!!!


----------



## goosehuntermp (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd be in for one!

Mike


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

road kill said:


> It has a black lab on it, you just can't tell!!!


Kinda like invisible ink?  No thanks! It could even have a poodle, or a yorkie, or a terrior or cocker spaniel, but a dog...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Sorry Mike this is way too easy and fun.........


Gooser, I've got the feeling, he's not really sorry.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Daniel J Simoens said:


> since everybody else is putting in their suggestions, camo flex fit for me please!!
> 
> i gots a big head and am uncomfortable with people seeing a little nub sticking out of the back of my hats!


See 5 gallon camo logo handlers bucket orders TBD...


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Does it have a camera built into the brim? So we can video while were at the line?

Helpy Helperson Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

JS said:


> Are they made in the US?
> 
> JS


http://www.allusaclothing.com/category-s/1857.htm


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Gooser, I've got the feeling, he's not really sorry.



He's NOT!!!

I think He lives to pick on me...

Actually all them FT group do!


ALL of em!

Pink thong regards!

Gooser

(yeller dots too)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

LITTLE itty bitty yeller dots.

Gooser


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Chris, they look like NYPD hats which isn't bad, but something that points to us training Retrievers makes sense to me. Maybe a dog paw or a silhouette of a retriever head would be good in addition to what you have now. I wouldn't buy one now, with a dog on it, yes.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Chris, they look like NYPD hats which isn't bad, but something that points to us training Retrievers makes sense to me. Maybe a dog paw or a silhouette of a retriever head would be good in addition to what you have now. I wouldn't buy one now, with a dog on it, yes.


How about a peanut?


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I voted "other" as I would definitely prefer a smaller brim for ladies rather than a one-size fits all version. Very cool though!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

kjrice said:


> How about a peanut?


LOL, that's pretty good. Really confuse the masses, what's an RTF Peanut? But, would be more fair than a specific dog breed on there, that way, no one can claim RTF favors a particular breed. ;-)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Chris, they look like NYPD hats which isn't bad, but something that points to us training Retrievers makes sense to me. Maybe a dog paw or *a silhouette of a retriever head *would be good in addition to what you have now. I wouldn't buy one now, with a dog on it, yes.


There is one on the back of the hat. It is part of the new Avery Sporting Dogs logo actually. 

Here's a cool piece of trivia: These hats are THE VERY FIRST item ever made to have the new Avery Sporting Dogs logo on it. The Master National distributed some other hats with the new logo before I posted this. But...a few of my local training pals, (excuse the pun) Nancy Pals, Tim Rider had them in their possession well prior to the Master National.

And for Nancy, the cool thing about the logo is it just might be a golden, or even a shortie jack.

Anyhow, David Carrington was right. Avery did not make us as many hats as they wanted to. If everyone who voted "yes" wants a hat, I'll have some disappointed folks. I don't have that many! 

Chris


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*How about putting RTF 
MAFIA ON THE FRONT.


ON THE BACK DROP MY DOG, YOUR THE NEXT THREAD!

* Aaron


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *How about putting RTF
> MAFIA ON THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> ...


If we did that, and I'm not saying we would, could I add an apostrophe and an "e".


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

aaron homburg said:


> *how about putting rtf
> mafia on the front.
> 
> 
> ...


oh heck yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> If we did that, and I'm not saying we would, could I add an apostrophe and an "e".


*
Nice!*

Aaron


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *
> Nice!*
> 
> Aaron


I know.... Like I have room to comment on punctuation or spellign.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I think he's making fun of "you're" grammer skills... 

Sorry the POTUS forum has got me in the







mood...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Duckquilizer said:


> I think he's making fun of "you're" grammer skills...
> 
> Sorry the _*POTUS forum *_has got me in the
> 
> ...


What's that?


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the forum Stan maintains. it's real talk there!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ya know, 

theses hats could become very popular with judges at hunt tests.

they could have one at their hands when a Handel really screws the pooch, and is gone be required to "honor on lead"

the judge would not have to say a word, but tater, hand the guy the hat, that in the handlers meeting , would have explained the RTF, as meaning...."Rope the [email protected]$&$.;!


----------

